# New Kukkiwon DVD's



## MSUTKD (Aug 12, 2007)

My late night review of the new Kukkiwon Taekwondo DVDs

With the push by the Kukkiwon to standardize the poomsae for testing and world competition, a lack of material explaining the methodology has been missing. The original reference, Taekwondo Poomse (1975) has been rehashed by countless authors offering sometimes better descriptions and most of the time omissions/additions to the poomsae techniques. With the advent of the internet the Kukkiwon put classic videos of the forms on their website and textbook CDs. These were not very high quality and the models technical skill was somewhat lacking. Fans of these videos remember them by the additions of popping sounds after each technique.

In early 2002 the announcement of the upcoming World Poomsae Championships the WTF (not the Kukkiwon) helped produce the Dartfish DVDs to be used for referee training and being the only source material they became the quick standard. The Kukkiwon, who actually controls the poomsae, was working on the new edition of the Taekwondo Textbook which was to be released in 2006. They had the standard but no media to present it, so Dartfish was used as a standard for the Pre-Games of the World Poomsae Championships held at the 1st Korean Open on September 4-6, 2005. Athletes were also told that the Dartfish would be the standard for the Worlds. The Kukkiwon then released the new Taekwondo Textbook and it differed slightly from Dartfish. When the athletes participated at the 1st World Poomsae Championships they were allowed to use both standards.

That was then this is now The Kukkiwon has released an official DVD set to complement the Taekwondo Textbook and I must say that it is the finest quality product about Taekwondo I have seen from the Kukkiwon in a long time. 

The new Kukkiwon DVDs, called Taekwondo vol 1- 6, are a six DVD set containing Basic Motions (disks 1  2), Keup Graders Poomsae, Taeguek 1-8 (disks 3-4) and Blackbelt forms Koryo  Ilyeo (disks 5-6). 

The Basic Motions are shown in a refreshing and artistic way from relevant angles. The models are very highly skilled and polished.

The poomsae sections are very entertaining and useful, offering menu choices of: 

Introduction - a very cool artistic display of the poomsae with a narration explaining the definition and composition of the form. 

Basic View  A display of the form and line of performance in one shot.

Learning Section  A detailed description of all motions and techniques of the form.

Application  The real application of selected techniques from the form.

These are not just a slapped together DVD with medium skilled practitioners displaying forms. They are very high quality, artistic and actually useful materials for instructors, students and poomsae athletes. Well worth the price, in my opinion. 

There are, however, some inconsistencys in the basic skills and then display of the forms. The forward stance (apkoobi  forward inflection stance) is very narrow in the basic motions section, such that the model is fighting to keep his balance (look at his foot making micro-changes) but when the form is preformed many times the stance is wider than described. Either way the forward stance is a bit narrower that some practitioners prefer. I suspect this will be an issue as the textbook itself does not show it as narrow.

This is a wonderful attempt to standardize the poomsae; which is a welcome change to the myriad of interpretations of individuals and organizations. This will ensure that we can begin to build more unity and allow testing and competition to be graded more effectively. 

Even if you do not change the forward stance (like me) these will at least display the proper way to execute the form and hopefully raise the bar in the USA. 


ron


----------



## Miles (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree that this new series is the definitive statement on Kukki-TKD.  In 2004, Kukkiwon was aware of the discrepancies between what was taught at the Foreign Instructor Course and the Dartfish series.  We were told that Kukkiwon would be correcting the disparity of information.  Three years later, we have this new tool and an updated textbook.

The performers in the new series are all high dans-the lowest is 7th dan.  One of the main performers is GM Lee, Chung Kwan who taught the Kibon and Poomsae portion of the Instructor Course.  He was also the principal performer in the older video tape series which came with the older textbook.

I have not watched the entire 6 volumes, but watching the yudanja poomsae was inspiring.

One caveat-I bought the series from Best MA Supply for more money (wholesale) than the retail price at another supplier (www.mykick.com).

Miles


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 12, 2007)

nice review  thank you


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 12, 2007)

Miles said:


> I agree that this new series is the definitive statement on Kukki-TKD. In 2004, Kukkiwon was aware of the discrepancies between what was taught at the Foreign Instructor Course and the Dartfish series. We were told that Kukkiwon would be correcting the disparity of information. Three years later, we have this new tool and an updated textbook.
> 
> The performers in the new series are all high dans-the lowest is 7th dan. One of the main performers is GM Lee, Chung Kwan who taught the Kibon and Poomsae portion of the Instructor Course. He was also the principal performer in the older video tape series which came with the older textbook.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, that is a great head's up. Thanks! Thank you gentlemen for the reviews.:asian:


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reviews, I will certainly consider investing.

As an aside, does anyone know where I can aquire the dodgy 'classic' kukkiwon website videos mentioned above for Pyongwon, Sipjin, Chonkwon and Hansu?

I seem to be unable to get these on the kukkiwon website, and they are very small elsewhere and I cant identify the source on the small ones.


----------



## MSUTKD (Aug 15, 2007)

The wonderful youtube.com!  Type in poomsae or poomse.


----------



## dortiz (Jan 18, 2011)

I will sell my set if anyone would like it $90 shipped.
http://dynamicsworld.com/384-926/TAEKWONDO_KUKKIWON_DVD_SET


----------



## taekwondodo (Jan 18, 2011)

I purchased the set 2 years ago and this is how I learned all of the forms along with the the book.

Wow, has it been two years now since I enter into the world of Sport Poomsae?


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 18, 2011)

taekwondodo said:


> I purchased the set 2 years ago and this is how I learned all of the forms along with the the book.



Shh!  Don't tell anyone you did that.


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 18, 2011)

Oops! This is an old thread.


----------



## dortiz (Jan 18, 2011)

My set is sold  : )

Thanks!!


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 18, 2011)

Today 03:54 PMArchtkd*Re: New Kukkiwon DVD's*
Oops! This is an old thread. 


I HATE WHEN THEY DO THAT.....


----------

